# The Father's Child by MARK ADAIR (Top 10 suspense-thriller) - only .99 !!



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Ready to try something different, fresh, outside the box? The Father's Child, an acclaimed suspense/thriller. John Truman, a bright, introverted, college student belongs to the New Dawn...he just doesn't know it yet. The plans of the 300-year-old, Oxford-based, secret society revolve around him, the final piece in their puzzle. He struggles with almost everything - the girl he loves, the extroverted uber-social best friend, his estranged father, and the recurring visions that compromise his ability to interact with others. All John wants is to get through today; all they want is to rule the world.

Suspense, intrigue, mystery, and romance all woven together into one thrilling tapestry. Enter a world where nothing is what it seems and no one can be trusted. Are you ready?

"Mark Adair's 'The Father's Child' is a roller coaster, bungee jump, and treasure hunt all rolled into one!"

"The Father's Child is one of those books that's hard to put down. It had me on the edge of my seat from the very first page until the end, and the twists and turns had my mind reeling well after! If you're a fan of suspense and just plain good writing, I highly recommend this book!"

Check it out at http://www.amazon.com/The-Fathers-Child-ebook/dp/B004DCB3W0.













[tr][td]
Bio: Mark Adair spent over twenty-five years in the Information Technology world designing and developing complex software systems for clients such as the US Navy, Disney, and Lockheed Martin. One evening, after the latest 14 hour workday in a string of many, he struggled to wind down. Looking for a place to escape, he grabbed his trusty laptop and began writing a story. Several months later he had completed the first draft of his first novel, and realized that he would never be the same.

His acclaimed and highly rated suspense/thriller is now available on Kindle, Nook, and Smashwords.

After living in Southern California, Texas, Oklahoma, Florida, and Colorado, he now makes his home in lovely Northern California. In addition to writing, he enjoys swimming, wine, Oklahoma football, the ocean, friends, and his family...not necessarily in that order.

Cheers!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Mark, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

If you could rule the entire world, would you? What if the cost included your deepest, closest friendships?


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

NEW INTERVIEW! David Wisehart of Kindle Author interviewed me. Check it out at http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2010/12/kindle-author-interview-mark-adair.html.

Cheers!


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Double Dipping - eBook of the Day on Kindle Nation and KB Banner Ad!!!


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

The Father's Child hit the Top 50 techno-thriller list on Amazon! Now available on the Nook as well.

Cheers!

Mark


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

New Year, New Interview, New Price...

Hello friends. Debra Martin of Two Ends of the Pen interviewed me on my new suspense novel, The Father's Child, and my writing journey. I think you'll find it interesting; she did. You can find it at http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2011/01/interview-with-mark-adair.html.

Also, as an experiment, and for a limited time, I've reduced the price of my Top 50 suspense/thriller novel down to .99 (Amazon or B&N)!!!!

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

It's a goodie!!!


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks Mel.


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Great review on The Father's Child in Ashbooks http://www.ashbooks.co.uk/the-fathers-child-by-mark-adair


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Mark

Great news! 

Good luck with the book.

Seb


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks Seb. Happy Sunday to you!


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm the Kindle Authors sponsor today! Take a look at http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2011/02/kindle-author-sponsor-mark-adair.html. Cheers!


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

The latest post on The Frugal eReader showcases my suspense/thriller, The Father's Child! Check it out at http://www.thefrugalereader.com/2011/02/fathers-child-mark-adair-099.html.


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

What if your past was a lie, your present a deception, and your future controlled by others?

The Father's Child is the KB sponsor today! Check it out - only 99c.

"edge of my seat","twists and turns","Great read","masterful plot","master at witty dialogs","thrilling journey", "I LOVED this book"


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

funny: I just posted this in the bargain bin because I discovered it at 99cents.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mark-- good luck with the book.  I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

theapatra said:


> funny: I just posted this in the bargain bin because I discovered it at 99cents.


Thanks Thea!


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Bob_Mayer said:


> Mark-- good luck with the book. I'll definitely check it out.


Hi Bob. Thanks for the encouragement...better than gold...well, maybe it's a tie.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

hey, no problem. I've read the reviews and they look great..."roller coaster and bungee jump all rolled into one."? sounds really cool. 

definitly sampling

t


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice write-up, looks like a good read. At 99cents, I'm going to check it out.


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

The Father's Child makes the top 10 list for February on The Frugal eReader!

http://www.thefrugalereader.com/2011/03/februarys-ten-most-popular-frugal-finds.html


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Mark--

Saw your thread and thought I'd check out your story. Sounds like it would also make a great movie. We have been circling the same territories. I'm back in So. Cal, but spent 30 years in the Sooner State. OU/OSU football sort of gets in your blood, doesn't it?

Dana Taylor


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Mark--
> 
> Saw your thread and thought I'd check out your story. Sounds like it would also make a great movie. We have been circling the same territories. I'm back in So. Cal, but spent 30 years in the Sooner State. OU/OSU football sort of gets in your blood, doesn't it?
> 
> Dana Taylor


Hi Dana! I've heard the "would also make a great movie" comment on my novel many times. One of these days I'm going to have to start taking it more seriously.

Back in SoCal, huh? What area? Yeah, I lived in Dana Point for several years and loved it there. Also spent a year in Burbank which was fun. Now I'm in Sonoma County appreciating the open spaces and the wine.

So where were you in the Sooner state? I actually spent a few semesters at OU. My father (Army officer) was a graduate and a rabid fan so it's in my blood and I still follow the Sooners. Several friends from OSU as well.


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Mark

Thought I'd check out your thread to give it a bump and let you know that I'm enjoying the book!

Seb


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Sebastian Kirby said:


> Mark
> 
> Thought I'd check out your thread to give it a bump and let you know that I'm enjoying the book!
> 
> Seb


Hi Seb. Thanks so much for reading my novel! I'm glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## Valerie Maarten (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Mark,
I've downloaded it and can't wait to read it!  And stay away from the brownies...I hear they make you a GENIUS lol


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Mark: I have it and can't wait to begin it


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Valerie Maarten said:


> Hi Mark,
> I've downloaded it and can't wait to read it! And stay away from the brownies...I hear they make you a GENIUS lol


Hi Val. Thanks for the download! Looking forward to hearing your feedback.

What brownies? I didn't see any brownies. No, that's dirt on my mouth from working out in the yard. I love yardwork...you crack me up, Val.


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

theapatra said:


> Hi Mark: I have it and can't wait to begin it


Hello, Thea! Thanks for picking up a copy. Happy Sunday to you.


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Mark

I'm part way through reading TFC and enjoying every minute! 

I really like the way you handle the 'Walk On The Wild Side' reference!

Good luck with its continuing success.

Seb


----------



## wyndwitch (Feb 23, 2011)

Mark just to let you know I have eventually given into temptation and downloaded it. I am looking forward to reading it


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Mark, you're on my TBR list.  Sounds like a book that I would truly enjoy.  


Linda


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you Kristina, and Linda - I hope you enjoy it! 

Hi Seb. Thanks for the kind words - Walk on the Wild Side and Paul Eastman fit together perfectly. Such a fun chapter to write.


----------



## MSTHRILLER (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Mark, Just put The Father's Child on my TBR. Do you have any other books in the works?


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Traci. Thank you for adding TFC to your list!

What else is in the works? I'm about 20% of the way through the TFC sequel where The New Dawn resurfaces in John Truman's life. I'm also 15% into ZAP (more romantic suspense/mystery with a bit of comedy) about Scotty MacDonald, a pub owner, whose predictable and cynical life is interrupted by a strange Brit who threatens one of Scotty's employees if he doesn't pay 25000 pounds. The first chapter can be sampled at http://markadairzap.blogspot.com/2009/05/chapter-1.html.

And one other suspense novel still in flux...


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Getting back to your "Would you like to rule the world?" question, I don't even rule my dog. Don't think it would work for me. But I'm anxious to read the book, Mark -- it looks terrific!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Mark--

I just glanced at your sales numbers today at Amazon. You're doing great!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #13,814 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#72 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers 
#61 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers 

That's terrific!

Dana


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Did I smell brownies?
Whaddya mean they're all gone......


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

libbyfh said:


> Getting back to your "Would you like to rule the world?" question, I don't even rule my dog. Don't think it would work for me. But I'm anxious to read the book, Mark -- it looks terrific!


Thanks, Libby. That's funny about your canine. Although depending on the dog, ruling the world might be easier.


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi Mark--
> 
> I just glanced at your sales numbers today at Amazon. You're doing great!
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing that out, Dana. As you know, those rankings can be a bit fickle. Here's my highest rankings so far:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,472 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

* #16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
* #16 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
* #43 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

SarahBarnard said:


> Did I smell brownies?
> Whaddya mean they're all gone......


Hi Sarah. Brownies? No, I didn't see any brownies....


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

More good news!

The Father's Child reached #11 in technothrillers and #25 in romantic suspense

It received an amazing review from Pink Phoenix http://pinkphoenixrr.blogspot.com/2011/04/fathers-child-by-mark-adair.html

I have a new entry to my On the Way blog entitled Confessions of a Kindleholic http://markadairblog.blogspot.com/2011/04/confessions-of-kindleholic.html


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Another banner month! April sales of The Father's Child exceeded all previous months. Twitter followers have almost doubled. Great traffic to my blog On the Way, especially from the Confessions of a Kindleholic post. 

Most importantly I've connected with so many wonderful readers, and writers. I very much appreciate each of you who have picked up a copy of my suspense/thriller. Getting to know some of you highlighted the last 30 days. And I wouldn't have this success without the support of so many wonderful writers, here on KB and in other places.

Thank you, very much. Here's to a wonderful May for all of us!!!

Mark


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

On the Way blog, new posting:

Anatomy of a Tweet by @markadairauthor http://ow.ly/4UZeS #amwriting #trend #blog #twitter #TheFathersChild Plz #RT


----------

